# 80th Anniversary of Karloff asThe Monster



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

It was 80 years ago today that Victor Frankenstein unleashed THE MONSTER/KARLOFF upon the cinematic world with the spine chilling announcement "IT'S ALIVE! IT'S ALIVE". "Now I know what it's like to BE God! "


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

BubblePuppy said:


> It was 80 years ago today that Victor Frankenstein unleashed THE MONSTER/KARLOFF upon the cinematic world with the spine chilling announcement "IT'S ALIVE! IT'S ALIVE". "Now I know what it's like to BE God! "


Actually it was "Henry" Frankenstein played by Colin Clive. In Shelly's novel the first name of the scientist who created the monster is Victor. For some reason his first name was changed to Henry for the 1931 film.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"MysteryMan" said:


> Actually it was "Henry" Frankenstein played by Colin Clive. In Shelly's novel the first name of the scientist who created the monster is Victor. For some reason his first name was changed to Henry for the 1931 film.


Yes, you are correct. Having read the book before seeing the movie I guess I just hear Victor instead of Henry.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Old news to me...:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

paulman182 said:


> Old news to me...:lol:


OWNED! :lol:


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

One of my favorites, I have just been watching some of the Karloff movies recently shown on TCM.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"MysteryMan" said:


> Actually it was "Henry" Frankenstein played by Colin Clive. In Shelly's novel the first name of the scientist who created the monster is Victor. For some reason his first name was changed to Henry for the 1931 film.


Considering all the changes, that one is just a pile on.


----------

